# is this normal?



## J541102F (May 18, 2010)

I am 25 yrs old. I have been treated for hashi's for 3 years and take 100mcg synthroid 8 pills weekly and 5mcg cytomel daily. I felt fine in March but have been feeling worse lately and in june, my synthroid was increased by 1 per week. Two questions...why the sudden change in my thyroid levels? What to do, if anything?

March 2010 labs
TSH - 1.89
Free T4 - .94

June 2010 labs
TSH - 4.54
Free T4 - .88


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh you poor thing!! I'm sorry, I don't have any advice for you because I don't have much experience with Hashi's, but you will get a response soon from someone who knows more than I do! I just wanted to give you a virtual ((HUG)) and send some feel better vibes your way!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

J541102F said:


> I am 25 yrs old. I have been treated for hashi's for 3 years and take 100mcg synthroid 8 pills weekly and 5mcg cytomel daily. I felt fine in March but have been feeling worse lately and in june, my synthroid was increased by 1 per week. Two questions...why the sudden change in my thyroid levels? What to do, if anything?
> 
> March 2010 labs
> TSH - 1.89
> ...


Wow!!! TSH @ 4.54 definitely puts you hypo. FT4 is naturally suppressed when taking T3 (Cytomel.)

Have you changed your diet, your level of exercise? Have you added any meds recently or even supplements?

How do you feel?


----------



## J541102F (May 18, 2010)

no, nothing has changed recently. I have same diet and exercise habits and my weight has not fluctuated more then a couple of pounds either way. I feel tired and most notably the pain and swelling in my neck is the most bothersome. I know this is a common symptom of hashi's (and this is usually what i am told by dr.) but something doesn't feel right about it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

J541102F said:


> no, nothing has changed recently. I have same diet and exercise habits and my weight has not fluctuated more then a couple of pounds either way. I feel tired and most notably the pain and swelling in my neck is the most bothersome. I know this is a common symptom of hashi's (and this is usually what i am told by dr.) but something doesn't feel right about it.


That being the case; I feel it would be a good idea to get a radioactive uptake scan to look for irregularities and also cancer (solid nodules.)

Some folks are mistakenly diagnosed w/ Hashi's on the basis of the presence of TPO. While it is true that a lot of patients who present w/ high titers of TPO may have Hashimoto's; it is not diagnostic. That is guessing.

Definitive for Hashi's is the presence of certain Hurthle Cells indigenous to Hashimoto's by way of FNA (fine needle aspriration) and pathology.

It is my humble opinion that you need a good going over............

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html


----------

